# Training a Wolf Hybrid?



## Thomas Barriano

I just noticed some photographs on the K9 ProSports list of someone decoying a wolf hybrid for personal protection.
I'd like Butch Cappels input on if he thinks this is a good idea 
(he was there and I think it was at his place?) I'd also like to hear the thoughts from other trainers.

Everything I've read about wolf hybrids indicates they are highly unstable. Crossbreeding a wild animal with a domesticated dog is a bad idea IMHO. PROTECTION Training one, seems like a REALLY dangerous thing to do. I hope the woman that owns him has good insurance.


----------



## mike suttle

Humans have spent a LONG time breeding specific traits into a domestic dog, to go back and breed with a wild canine in my opinion is to step back many hundred years in breeding.


----------



## James Downey

Wolves are seriously nervous animals...there is a book called "dogs best friend" one chapter talks about this very topic. Wolves and protection work. He interviews a trainer who makes a good statement I think there is a lot of truth to.

This is not an exact qoute but goes something like this. If you can get a wolf to do proteciton work, it will probably pissing itself while doing it. The wolf is everything we have breeding away from.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Bad Bad idea. I would love to hear what Butch has to say.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I think, too, it's not advisable. Wolfshybride are Domestic dog x Wolf and all you can go off is 50% with the offspring. All breeders have worked for with the canine are going to be mixed up and maybe ruined by the Lupus!!!

I knew someone who brought his Wolf/ Dog product up to the village. He always had him loose as I did my Briard. As the wolf mixture approached my Briard, I called out "down" and the wolf mixture ran to his owner. He had him fairly good under control. But this is the first and last product I have seen.


----------



## Michele McAtee

There's this, and then people wonder why the topic/definition of protection dogs is so controversial. A wolf hybrid protection dog. I know you asked for Butch's input, but I could not resist a bit of banter.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Years ago I worked with a trainer who trained a wolf hybrid in protection. Initially the "dog" had zero interest in working. Eventually the owner decided to get another dog. As the puppy grew up he'd bring the hybrid out to training just to watch while the dog was worked. I'm not sure what this triggered in the hybrid, but it did start to work and eventually was OK at protection work. I'm thinking it was some sort of pack thing, since it was only interested when it's packmate was working, although later it was able to work on it's own to an extent. It's not something I'd recommend though, from what I remember this was a fairly "doggy" hybrid, but I still don't remember it as being an overly stable animal.


----------



## fred karlsson

If you are in europe go to http://www.lobopark.com/

a visit would most probably make anyone forgetting the idea of trying with a hybrid..........


----------



## andreas broqvist

look at thos wolfs, Dame get a DS and just tell peopel its a wolf insteda


----------



## Gillian Schuler

You can laugh but here in Switzerland the GSDs are sometimes know as "Wolfshunde". There was a programme on TV the other night and I swear I couldn't have told the difference straight off between the GSD greys as the sables are known over here and the wolves shown.


----------



## Anne Vaini

Thomas Barriano said:


> I just noticed some photographs on the K9 ProSports list of someone decoying a wolf hybrid for personal protection.
> I'd like Butch Cappels input on if he thinks this is a good idea
> (he was there and I think it was at his place?) I'd also like to hear the thoughts from other trainers.
> 
> Everything I've read about wolf hybrids indicates they are highly unstable. Crossbreeding a wild animal with a domesticated dog is a bad idea IMHO. PROTECTION Training one, seems like a REALLY dangerous thing to do. I hope the woman that owns him has good insurance.


There were some studies done in 1934 on using wolf hybrids in bitework training for police and military dogs. The hybrids did well on-leash but became "uncontrollable" off leash.

http://books.google.com/books?id=T5...wolf+hybrid+police+train#v=onepage&q=&f=false

Citation: Humphrey E and Warner L (1934). Woring Dogs. Baltimore: Johns Hopkins Press.

The book is a scientific study attempting to understand how to breed a GSD with superior intellegenc, disposition and physique for working capacities.


----------



## Matt Grosch

Arent most of the wolf-hybrid people (at least in the U.S.) really white trashy and are probably wearing turquoise and have at least one dream catcher in their house or car?


----------



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte

I helped to train in obedience couple of Czekoslovakian wolfdogs (about 25 percent wolf, the rest is working GSD, recognised by FCI), I know theyre breeder and seen quite many dogs. Very specific dogs. They require specific handler, but if raised and handled properly, great dogs. They have great nose for real tracking and really interesting to live with, a surprise every day.
But I know only one dog that is suitable for protection work and he's not normal for it's breed. More a GSD that Czekoslovakian. Interesting dog. I wouldn't mind having one like that one.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I have trained 5 wolf hybrids in OB. I am not sure what percentage you are talking about with the dog that you saw, but there are some pretty low percentage hybrids out there that retain the wolf appearance, and that is about it. 

My first hybrid I trained was basically a dog with a wolfs head and eyes. THat was about the extent of the wolf in that animal, as far as I could see. It played like a puppy, and would run up to you and play fetch. No idea about the percentage.

Numbers two and three were fairly high percentage around 46% I think they said. Both dogs looked like wild wolves, and acted like wild wolves without any sort of weird stuff that wolves do.

Just did OB with them, and they did just fine. 

Number 4 looked like just about every photo of a Timber wolf I have ever seen. He was scary looking with big yellow eyes that noticed any movement in a half mile radius. He was really mellow, and was owned by a friend of mine's wife. I don't like dog aggro dogs and he wasn't aggressive but every one of my dogs that went near that dog tried to kill him. He trained up just fine, wasn't brilliant or anything but Cristine wasn't wanting him to be super dog, just some basic manners. Creepy dog though.

Number 5 was the real deal, and was a God damned wolf. He wasn't all submissive and weird, but he wouldn't do shit. I told the owner that he was going to grow up and cause trouble. Last I heard he lived in a big outdoor run made of rebar or some shit.

Remember Timbershepherds ??? That was an add in the back of magazines and they were out of North Carolina. Had a big thing about the dogs being 32.5% wolf and how that was the perfect number to make your dog live to be a hundred and be super powerful and shit like that. Wonder if anyone fell for that shit on here ??


----------



## Butch Cappel

Seems pretty clear that both sides of the coin have been called by trainers on the wolf topic. Doesn't seem to be anything for me to add!

Butch Cappel
www.k9ps.com


----------



## Butch Cappel

Just thought about it and I can add something. The original poster is right
that was going on at my kennel. So I guess I could add there's never nothing ordinary going on at my kennel. 

Course no one ever gets bored around here either!


----------



## Chris McDonald

Butch Cappel said:


> Seems pretty clear that both sides of the coin have been called by trainers on the wolf topic. Doesn't seem to be anything for me to add!
> 
> Butch Cappel
> www.k9ps.com


 
A bit off subject 
Hey, Butch I just clicked the link at the bottom of your name and went to your website.  The Martial Arts for Dogs? Are you a breeder? Trainer? Or is this just a form of an association or something? I am a bit slow at understanding things sometimes. Do you have any video of dogs doing Martial Arts? Or these wolf dogs, I never seen one.


----------



## Chris McDonald

They look like they would be cool to see but I don’t think I would want to own one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEpGcSTa4Mw


----------



## susan tuck

mike suttle said:


> Humans have spent a LONG time breeding specific traits into a domestic dog, to go back and breed with a wild canine in my opinion is to step back many hundred years in breeding.


Agreed 100%. I knew a gal about 15 years ago who had a wolf hybrid sanctuary. Very frustrating for her because most people end up abandoning or surrendering these misfit creatures. Then they end up at places like hers, where they get to spend the rest of their neurotic lives pretty much pacing in large runs.


----------



## Nicole Stark

susan tuck said:


> Very frustrating for her because most people end up abandoning or surrendering these misfit creatures. Then they end up at places like hers, where they get to spend the rest of their neurotic lives pretty much pacing in large runs.


Misfit creatures. Good description, especially in those with higher wolf %s. Imagine the state those dogs were in, the ones in the earlier post (being chased around and frightened). Many of these wolf dogs live a very unsettled and conflicted existence slinking around and exhibiting wild type behaviors in a world that just doesn't work for them.


----------



## Chris McDonald

It’s a bad, cruel experiment in the name of making a $


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Condone?*



Butch Cappel said:


> Just thought about it and I can add something. The original poster is right
> that was going on at my kennel. So I guess I could add there's never nothing ordinary going on at my kennel.
> 
> Course no one ever gets bored around here either!


Butch,

The pictures were not only taken at your kennel, they were posted on the K9 ProSports list. Which leads me to ask.
What is your personal opinion on protection training wolf hybrids. Does K9 ProSports have any policy on what type or breed that you can train. Are there any temperament test requirements a dog has to have before he is allowed to compete or train in K9 ProSports?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Invitation*



Butch Cappel said:


> Just thought about it and I can add something. The original poster is right
> that was going on at my kennel. So I guess I could add there's never nothing ordinary going on at my kennel.
> 
> Course no one ever gets bored around here either!


Butch,

I noticed that Patsy the owner of the wolf hybrid in the pictures has responded on the K9 ProSports list to the messages posted here. I can't reply on the K9 ProSport list and I'm not sure how many people that posted here are members of your list. If Patsy is reading this list, please join us and post your side of the story. If she is not on this list
could you post an invitation on your list for her to join us or
at least cross post her K9 ProSports post here?


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel

*Re: Invitation*

There is a family in our region that has about four wolf-hybrids- all rescues and they operate like a sanctuary.The family is very active in schutzhund. The woman who helps care for them told me that their temperament is nervy especially a wolf x shepherd cross. Some mushers will mix wolf with malamute or husky, and sometimes a shepherd - but these dog pull sleds and live outside their whole life. 1 of the hybrids is enclosed in a 10 foot high fenced in area and she doesn't allow any human near it except her and her husband for feeding. Very sad all around. Thier temperament is not amenable for pets or protection work. Scary. Needless to say they are quite adamant about not breeding wolves to dogs


----------



## Butch Cappel

Chris McDonald said:


> A bit off subject
> Hey, Butch I just clicked the link at the bottom of your name and went to your website. The Martial Arts for Dogs? Are you a breeder? Trainer? Or is this just a form of an association or something? I am a bit slow at understanding things sometimes. Do you have any video of dogs doing Martial Arts? Or these wolf dogs, I never seen one.


Chris, thanks for the question, you are not slow, I just don't do much internet about K9 Pro Sports, which is the association you saw on the web page.

I am a trainer only, not a breeder. K9 Martial Arts is a training system I developed in my guard dog company. The biggest problem for guard dogs I learned, was the potential for someone to harm the dog in the fight that occured after the break in. The crook can use all sorts of objects as weapons and the dog has only his bite. 

Police dogs have their partners for immediate backup, ShcH only works the dog to the initial engagement, no one had developed a training system for dogs that work alone. I also had a program using trained dogs for victims of domestic violence, this is another situation where the dog may be involved in a fight without any one being able to help or backup the dog. 

In 1992 when we developed K9PS as a certification system for Personal Protection and Patrol dogs I started teaching the system I used for my guard dogs, to civilians for their PP dogs and someone called it K9 Martial Arts. 

So that is the story, we have trials in the US, Europe and Australia, and this years championship will feature judges from Denmark and Australia both with MWD & PSD experience as well as sport competition so we are looking for some really good evaluations for our teams.


----------



## Mo Earle

when I had my boarding kennel, I had a local police officer who owned a Wolf, not a hybrid, but a true Wolf. I am not sure where he got the Wolf from and he had it since a pup, but he had special paperwork showing his ownership/permits -not sure what he did for insurance but he could never go away, due to no one would agree to care for him. At that time, I was taking care of the area police K9's and he had asked if I would consider boarding his wolf. I did, the size and the eyes initially were intimidating, but I must say this animal was awesome. I had him for 2 weeks, and he seemed very stable although he bonded very quickly with me and became very protective of me, if I had him out, others could not come toward me, he didn't bark, but would position himself in front of me in a posture that was showing a warning, do not come closer We did not test it.(would have loved to, but he wasn't ours to do that) His obedience was good and agility awesome-he loved swimming also. He also got along great with my other dogs(those that were neutered or females.) I did not have him out with any of my dominant dogs. Not sure I would own one, but my experience with this Wolf was a great one,


----------



## Butch Cappel

Nothing like a little wolf tail (bad pun intended) to get people interested. 
This is the response from Patsy the owner of the wolf;

_To those asking questions on other boards, I would just like to say, you could have asked me here anything you'd like, but since you didn't and I read some on an other board I'm going to respond to the nice ones first. Like one person said about working with a hybrid, he just didn't seem interested, kinda board like, not even working him in prey, so we laid off him for awhile. He then turned 2 a couple of months before the spring show, and so I thought I would just enter him. Let him do what he'll do and just be involved, so I entered all 3 of my boys, and he started out a little laid back not interested in the agitator, until the decoy popped out and the first attempt still nothing, so the decoy touched his flank with the leave and bingo. He got fired up and quick, the decoy jumped back then offered him a bite and he was too eager to take it. When I say that all the decoy did was touch his flank with the sleave, I mean just that, no hitting, no hard jab, just a touch. So, I don't know if I kept taking him and he was watching the others or his turning 2 had anything to do with his turn around or he just grew some Cahounas, or all of these things. As for his temperament, couldn't ask for a better dog. He's very laid back calm, jumps up on the fence for everyone to pet him, so I'd say he's non aggressive. However, never try to cut his nails or put a harness on him if your not family.

As for the not so nice comments, I did not breed to get this dog. I rescued him from a kill shelter and those comments do not properly apply to me. As for insurance, he is my insurance from criminals. As to the A-Hole, No I DO NOT HAVE ANY TURQUOISE JEWELRY, NO DREAM CATCHERS, BUT, you might still consider me trashy as I do live in a trailer, you Know (WHITE TRAILER TRASH).
30 _

Any one can post on the K9PS board, you don't have to be a member. You do have to be respectful of the other posters and keep the topic to dogs or at least something humorous or positive if it's on another topic.

I have told Patsy about this board and am encouraging her to join. Luger is a very, very, cool, wolf/dog and I hope she shares some of his photos with everyone.

As to my opinion on wolf hybrids in protection training? First let me say I have worked with wolves for over twenty years and I always discourage people from getting one as a pet, just as I discourage people from getting lions & tigers (which I have also had living in my house) or even Pythons. But how do they do in protection work?

I think it is accurate to say that if you came upon a wolf pack in the wild and threatened them they would defend themselves. So I see no problem in taking a behavior they exhibit naturally, and shaping it to benefit the owner.

I think a lot of the perception of wolves as too wild and unpredictable come from people that don't really understand what they are doing in the training. I think Jeff O and a few others here have made it clear that if you know what you are doing training a wolf is no more challenging than training a dog.

Butch Cappel
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f16/training-wolf-hybrid-12239/www.k9ps.com


----------



## Chris McDonald

Butch Cappel said:


> Chris, thanks for the question, you are not slow, I just don't do much internet about K9 Pro Sports, which is the association you saw on the web page.
> 
> I am a trainer only, not a breeder. K9 Martial Arts is a training system I developed in my guard dog company. The biggest problem for guard dogs I learned, was the potential for someone to harm the dog in the fight that occured after the break in. The crook can use all sorts of objects as weapons and the dog has only his bite.
> 
> Police dogs have their partners for immediate backup, ShcH only works the dog to the initial engagement, no one had developed a training system for dogs that work alone. I also had a program using trained dogs for victims of domestic violence, this is another situation where the dog may be involved in a fight without any one being able to help or backup the dog.
> 
> In 1992 when we developed K9PS as a certification system for Personal Protection and Patrol dogs I started teaching the system I used for my guard dogs, to civilians for their PP dogs and someone called it K9 Martial Arts.
> 
> So that is the story, we have trials in the US, Europe and Australia, and this years championship will feature judges from Denmark and Australia both with MWD & PSD experience as well as sport competition so we are looking for some really good evaluations for our teams.


Thanks for the answerer, it sounds intrusting. I have no idea but I would guess the dog is a bit more in and out than bite and hold? I understand if you don’t go into details.


----------



## Michele McAtee

I had a wolf hybrid, my first dog...god forsaken beast lived to be nearly 14. I'm just glad there are those who have the sanctuaries.
Why even mess with a hybrid when you can get a GSD? 

I'm glad to hear the stories of the hybrids working out for some folks here. I'm just not a fan of that particular beast as a pet or working dog.


----------



## todd pavlus

People that want hybrids so they can say their dog is part wolf. That to the average citizen it is probably amazing and scary. My friend had a wolf hybrid growing up, and all I remember is it was a huge dog. Low % of wolf in it. Here is a site for ya...http://www.youngwolf.com/


----------



## Christopher Jones

Butch Cappel said:


> I discourage people from getting lions & tigers (which I have also had living in my house) or even *Pythons*


 Now you have gone too far..lol


----------



## maggie fraser

todd pavlus said:


> People that want hybrids so they can say their dog is part wolf. That to the average citizen it is probably amazing and scary. My friend had a wolf hybrid growing up, and all I remember is it was a huge dog. Low % of wolf in it. Here is a site for ya...http://www.youngwolf.com/


I agree with this, anyone who has done any research on wolves whether as pets or in training will find out they are pretty much a no go and that's not to mention the health issues of hybrids.

I recall reading some articles a while back, more specifically of the military trying out the czechoslovakian wolf in europe, in an attempt to utilise an animal with better tolerability for extremes of temperature and endurance. Lots of problems with intractability also, needless to say it wasn't particularly successful. People who long for a wolf hybrid as a regular pet probably shouldn't be allowed a dog lol


----------



## Christopher Jones

Its funny. We dont have native Wolfs here in Australia, but we do have Dingos. Now very few people own them and in most places its against the law to. Apparently its to protect livestock. Anyways, they have virtually NO pet application here at all and they are no subsitute for a domestic dog. A dog trainer friend of mine from the Ukraine showed me a Russian books on dogs of the world where it stated that the Dingo was very popular pet and was used ny the Police and Military here as police dogs. lol


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Wolfdogs...:lol: 

Next it will be Monkeydogs.


----------



## susan tuck

huh. I say if you want to impress with a powerful animal, don't wast time with a silly wolf, go big:


----------



## Michele McAtee

susan tuck said:


> huh. I say if you want to impress with a powerful animal, don't wast time with a silly wolf, go big:


And stocky.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Butch Cappel said:


> I think it is accurate to say that if you came upon a wolf pack in the wild and threatened them they would defend themselves. So I see no problem in taking a behavior they exhibit naturally, and shaping it to benefit the owner.
> 
> >We're talking about wolf/dog hybrids not wolves. I
> >don't think, unless you have a pack of Wolves, that it
> >would be very practical (if even possible) to train
> >one wolf to do Personal (human) protection.
> >It would be like the women that trained her dog to
> >hump her leg. Interesting training exercise but kind
> >of stupid and impractical.
> 
> I think a lot of the perception of wolves as too wild and unpredictable come from people that don't really understand what they are doing in the training. I think Jeff O and a few others here have made it clear that if you know what you are doing training a wolf is no more challenging than training a dog.
> 
> >Again we're talking about wolf hybrids not wolves.
> >Sorry Butch, but if you are now claiming to be the
> >new Wolf Whisperer? I charge Bull Sh*t
> 
> Butch Cappel
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f16/training-wolf-hybrid-12239/www.k9ps.com


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*K9 ProSports World Championship*



So that is the story said:


> Butch,
> 
> When was the last K9 Prosports trial in either Australia or
> Denmark? You say this years Championship will feature
> JUDGES from Denmark and Australia, how many team members will there be from Denmark or Australia?
> Please correct me if I have bad information, but didn't last
> years K9ProSport World Championship have NO Danish team
> and a one member Australian team (who won the Championship) who actually lived in California?
> Can you post a pointer to the video of the Championship
> performance? Thanks


----------



## Butch Cappel

No reason for me to say it, here's the report from Australia on the last trial held there. Date and location are provided.

I would say you have very bad information. And what the happy heck does this have to do with the thread you started on wolf hybrids training at my place? If you really wanted to ask about K9 PRO SPORTS start a thread on it! Be glad to answer any questions you and your pal can think up.

And the only video I do is VHS

Following is the last report on the last trial in Aus. Written by Tony McCallum three time world champion cattle dog trainer, former MWD trainer, Royal Aus. Air Force, Director K9PS Aus. (By the time your through reading, Barriano will be swearing the man really lives in New Jersey, so read fast)

Crossposted from www.k9ps.com
Posted by Tony McCallum on July 26, 2009, 8:17 pm
59.154.24.147

A lovely weekend, nice venue, a Turf Farm. All nicely groomed , by a small dam and woods.
With 30 dogs to get through, despite a few (swine flu) cancellations, the day moved along nicely. A few stalwarts and a few new faces lined up and Craig from Premier K9 in Sydney did the lion share of the decoy work .
Training Division revealed a few nerves in handlers, but some promising dogs emerged.
1st Maria Bryan TrueBlue Nator Bandog
2nd B . Bea Ardhuu Neo
3rd L. Guido India Cane Corso
Personal Protection followed and nerves had settled, and the atmosphere was sunny like the day. We had a few surprises here,saw some real improvement from regulars , and some newcomers stepped right up.
1st Z. Carl Alpha Staffy X
2nd S. Annie Goren GSD
3rd Vendo Vincent Riker DS

Patrol Division was hotly contested and Mr Consistent had a slow start but went on to win,
1st Vendo Vincent Riker Dutch Shepherd
2nd Maria Bryan TrueBlue Terminator Bandog
3rd Artur Marcinkowski Dutch DS

Congratulations to all competitors , great to see you Tony


----------



## Butch Cappel

Barriano wrote; _Again we're talking about wolf hybrids not wolves.
>Sorry Butch, but if you are now claiming to be the
>new Wolf Whisperer? I charge Bull Sh*t_

I don't claim anything. YOU started the thread. Everyone on the board it was posted on was having a fine time with it. And here when I said everyone else had answered with good posts I had nothing to add, YOU went on and asked more. I answered, simple!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Re: Training a Wolf Hybrid for PROTECTION*



Butch Cappel said:


> Barriano wrote; _Again we're talking about wolf hybrids not wolves.
> >Sorry Butch, but if you are now claiming to be the
> >new Wolf Whisperer? I charge Bull Sh*t_
> 
> I don't claim anything. YOU started the thread. Everyone on the board it was posted on was having a fine time with it. And here when I said everyone else had answered with good posts I had nothing to add, YOU went on and asked more. I answered, simple!



We're (at least I'm not) talking about training Wolf Hybrids for obedience. We're talking about training them (NOT pure wolves) for Personal Protection. Do you or don't you have 
20 years experience working with Wolves like you claimed in
your previous post? I think that training a wolf hybrid for any kind of personal protection work is dangerous. I think suggesting that YOU can use a wolf's pack drive to train a wolf hybrid for bite work is wrong, misleading and IRRESPONSIBLE


----------



## susan tuck

Butch Cappel said:


> I think a lot of the perception of wolves as too wild and unpredictable come from people that don't really understand what they are doing in the training. I think Jeff O and a few others here have made it clear that if you know what you are doing training a wolf is no more challenging than training a dog.
> 
> Butch Cappel
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f16/training-wolf-hybrid-12239/www.k9ps.com


Butch I am sorry, but I need to vehemently disagree with you on this point. Wolf hybrids are usually nothing like dogs, especially when they reach sexual maturity. It has nothing to do with training it is the nature of the beast. Yes, out of the multitudes bred, a few will make good pets, but they are the exception not the rule.


----------



## Butch Cappel

Chris asked; _Thanks for the answer, it sounds intrusting. I have no idea but I would guess the dog is a bit more in and out than bite and hold? I understand if you don’t go into details._

Chris, I have no problem going into detail, except there are a lot of details to go into. The "in and out" dog is not what we are looking for. In the K9 Martial Arts system we want the dog to take control of the attacker and stop them, while keeping the dogs exposure to harm at a minimum, example; An attacker grabs a brick to begin a tenderizing process about dogs head and shoulders. Dog moves away from each swing and maintains bite and control of the attacker. Or dog releases first bite and re-bites the hand swinging the brick, still continuing control of the attacker.

The fighting style and technique will vary depending on the dogs type. There are three basic fighting styles and one hybrid style used naturally by K9's, depending on the traditional job they were bred to perform. This is what we have worked with and refined over the years to keep the dogs safe and effective in a fight. 

Before this gets too long I'll give you one example; The high flying herders, Mals, Dutchies, etc. can use their speed to get an assailant off balance the minute they hit. 

A Cane Corso will rarely leave the ground for an attack, and loses the speed advantage, but their size and strength give them another way to control the bad guy. K9 Martial Arts works with the dogs natural tendencies to assure they are effective fighters. 

The phrase "Protection dog" is not breed specific and so K9PS is not either. As you can see from the list of contestants, at the Australian trial posted by Tony McCallum, we have quite a breed variance, and have spent years learning how to make each breed the most effective.

One other thing (if you haven't moved on yet) we stress in K9PS is tactics and handler decisions. You can train the manstopping-est beast on the planet, but if you make a bad decision and deploy at the wrong time, you and your dog lose. We do a lot of tactical clinics for handlers as well as dog training for the dog, and handler decisions and tactics used are part of every K9PS certification.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*K9 ProSports World Championship*



Butch Cappel said:


> I would say you have very bad information. And what the happy heck does this have to do with the thread you started on wolf hybrids training at my place? If you really wanted to ask about K9 PRO SPORTS start a thread on it! Be glad to answer any questions you and your pal can think up.
> 
> >Butch
> 
> >What the happy heck this has to do with, is YOUR reply
> >(I think to Chris) about K9 Martial Arts which you turned
> >into an promo for K9 ProSports. I know you have a flair
> >for spinning yarns and continuing the fine Texas tradition
> >for telling tall tales. However I would hope that anyone
> >thinking about becoming involved with K9 ProSports
> >would do a little research. Google K9 ProSports and
> >Butch Cappel or do a search on either on this list.
> >The subject has come up before
> >Other questions: Sorry I can't validate your paranoia, I'm
> >the only one asking questions. I already asked this question
> >How many participants were at the last "World Championship"? How many team members on the Danish
> >and Australian Teams?
> 
> And the only video I do is VHS
> 
> >It doesn't have to be video you do. There was a video
> >of last years K9 ProSports Championship performance on
> >on You Tube. I can't seem to find it now. Do you know
> >what happened to it? It was posted on the K9 ProSports
> >list amongst others.
> 
> Following is the last report on the last trial in Aus. Written by Tony McCallum three time world champion cattle dog trainer, former MWD trainer, Royal Aus. Air Force, Director K9PS Aus. (By the time your through reading, Barriano will be swearing the man really lives in New Jersey, so read fast)
> 
> >New Jersey.....yuck, yuck, yuck, that's funny Butch
> >However that avoids the question. Was last years K9 Pro
> >Sports "World" Champion the SOLE representative of
> >the Australian "Team" and wasn't he residing in the United
> >States of America (I recall California) at the time?
> 
> >Here's a pointer to the K9 Prosports website
> >http://www.k9prosportsonline.com/
> > I can't seem to find the results of last years "World
> >Championship or the results of any other K9 ProSports
> >Trial held in the USA. It seems kind of strange to me, that
> >the third oldest protection sport organization in the USA
> >wouldn't have the results from at least the "World"
> >Championships, if not a few other trials over the past 15+ years?


----------



## Adam Rawlings

What's the matter Thomas, can't get your fat ass unglued from the computer chair? Is this the reason you have your panties in a knot? You ask this guy a question about the wolf dog, he answers politely and you have been trying to bait him into an argument with your bullshit ever since. If you don't like the guy, why do you feel it's your right to call him out? You remind me of a 13 year old high school girl.


----------

